# Talente wirken sich nicht auf Char-Werte aus



## Der Rayz (19. März 2008)

Hallo Buffed-Team!

Ihr habt da ein feines, recht komplettes Tool gebastelt, das wunderbar zum Basteln einlädt, ABER:
Beim Schurken wirken sich geskillte Talente wie Todbringer oder Präzision scheinbar nicht auf die Char-Werte aus. Da solltet ihr nochmal nachschauen, woran das liegt.

Ansonsten - Toll gemacht!

MfG
Rayz


----------



## Beowolve (19. März 2008)

Die Schurken Talente sind noch nicht komplett integriert, ich arbeite daran.


----------



## Tomminocka (19. März 2008)

Beowolve schrieb:


> Die Schurken Talente sind noch nicht komplett integriert, ich arbeite daran.



das selbe Problem scheint beim Krieger vorhanden zu sein, auch Stats wie kritische Treffer und Trefferwertung von Ausrüstungsgegenständen wirken sich nicht aus.

Grüße


----------



## Thasmin (19. März 2008)

ebenso beim Heal-Paladin (weder das talent Int = +Heal noch erhöhte crit auf Holyspells)


----------



## Natálya (19. März 2008)

Ja habe auch das Prob mit dem Krieger:
Talente wirken sich nicht aus, genauso wenig Gegenstände. Ich habe 0% Krit- und 0% Trefferwertung. ^^

Aber sonst dickes Lob, is total klasse das Ding! =)


----------



## Mantiss (19. März 2008)

Beim (Feral-)Druiden gibt es noch folgende Fehler:
- Die Rüstungsberechnung klappt sowohl mit, als auch ohne "Dickes" Fell nicht ganz. Ich müsste mit Talent auf mindestens 30.926,5 (5623*5,5) und ohne auf 28.115 (5623*5,0) kommen. Ich erreiche aber nur Werte von 25.704 und 25.175.

- Die Talente "Raubtierschläge" und "Überleben des Stärksten" wirken sich gar nicht auf die Werte in irgendeiner Form aus.

- Durch das Talent "Herz der Wildnis" wird nur der int-Wert in allen Formen erhöht.

Und kann es sein, dass die Chance für Nahkampfcrits generell nicht angezeigt wird?

Aber ich bin froh, dass es endlich wieder einen solchen Planer gibt und finde es normal, dass es am Anfang nicht alles 100%ig funktioniert. Macht weiter so!


----------

